# Trithuria sp (Blood Vomit) - An Observation



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Now force it to split fast and send a plantlets my way.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

good post, yes it does require more light then others but be careful the algae , with right condition it will grow very fast and you can split them to get more . watch water temperature also, they will slowly die out if water is to cold.


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

I've wanted to try this plant too, it would be awesome if you could get it to split up into a couple plantlets! This plant is too uncommon right now, I would love some for my emersed set up!


----------



## pelicanincident (Mar 5, 2013)

Just curious. I have a high tech 20g H tank with a finnex ray2 directly on the tank edge. Will this be sufficient lighting for blood vomit?


----------

